# 32 years later



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

This is my very first blog. I intend to blog from time to time about my experiences as a composer; from creating to promoting with results that can be either good, bad or downright ugly.

Today I am traveling 100 miles to hear an old dear musician friend who is performing in a joint alumni recital. 32 years ago I wrote a three movement suite which he premiered. Since then he has performed it a few other times far way from me and without my knowledge but tonight he's doing it again and this time I'll get to see & hear him live for the first since 1984.

So many times when I attend a premiere of mine by musicians I don't know, I get uptight wondering whether their playing will be good or bad. But not so tonight, for it is neither a premiere and I am well aware of how good he can play. So I get to sit back and relax for a change


----------

